# Camera Thread



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got my 70-300mm VR lens! YAY!!! Now I need a macro lens. One thing sucks about owning an entry level DSLR is you quickly find its limitations. For one, My D5000 has no "commander" program so I can't use the SB-600 wireless . There goes my overhead flash dream. I'll probably just buy an SB-400.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn, gotta save up so I can buy a Nikon D90!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice lens. Do you have an SB-600 already? You can buy a remote flash module for it, but it ain't cheap, that's the problem.


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

*sb 600*

Check out Ebay for the remote flash comannder they are dirty cheap !!! I bought one and it works great great for fill in

Cheers

Marc


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

marcincan said:


> Check out Ebay for the remote flash comannder they are dirty cheap !!! I bought one and it works great great for fill in
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Marc


Is that right? I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

You stoll my thread lol grrr Jk


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! Someone has to open it up again.

BTW, Do you plan on selling your SB-400 Gary??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent you a PM back. I definitely plan to. But I have to get the SB-600 first. You're first in line.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks Gary!


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Cameras, another addicting hobby...it's enough with the tanks already! lol


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes true. Its so damn expensive but I don't know what attracted me to it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i want to take a photography class or basically learn more about taking photos. Some of the pics that are posted on here are truely amazing!! some of those close-ups are wild!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to take some classes too. Too bad I dont have time right now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you get your camera at Black's I believe they throw in classes.


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

canon rule!!!!! Hehehehehehe. That 70-200 is an awsome lens.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

amante said:


> canon rule!!!!! Hehehehehehe. That 70-200 is an awsome lens.


Hehe I'm biased to Nikon


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

There are class session for broadway camera too, but its ain't cheap. I stick with people said Practice makes perfect so skip the class . I do have DVD training for canon DSLR flash and camera but never have time to practice, since it take quite some time to have it setup correctly. Nikon and Canon are both good but I still like how cannon look more so go Canon goooooo. Go to this link http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/ to learn more about aquatic photograph, Gerry is an admin there.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> There are class session for broadway camera too, but its ain't cheap. I stick with people said Practice makes perfect so skip the class . I do have DVD training for canon DSLR flash and camera but never have time to practice, since it take quite some time to have it setup correctly. Nikon and Canon are both good but I still like how cannon look more so go Canon goooooo. Go to this link http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/ to learn more about aquatic photograph, Gerry is an admin there.


Ya I'm all self thought too. I'd rather spen the money on a flash or a lens that on tuition


----------

